# Plastisol frustration: how to clean?



## STURspoon (May 8, 2006)

Today was my first day using this stuff,

Me being a dummy didnt read befor I used, Went ahead and made shirt came out nice and clean i popped it in the oven and it came out BEAUTIFUL.... as it was in the oven. I went to the bathtub to clean the sreen like I normaly did with water base inks, spray with water and it comes off. I notice this was not happen, I sat there in being CORNfused.I next grabed a hand rag and some soap and began to scrub nothing stil happen i got out my POWDER CLENSOR and the **** came off. 

BUT IT DIDNT COME OUT OF THE SCREEN lmao so my screen is ruined i got mad and stabed it. i came on the forums to read up on it more and found out i can keep it like that and just push more ink through . to late i stabed it and lol.

but today i have 2 questions

1.how do i clean it out of screens 

2.will it work on xx12 screen


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: F*** Plasti's*

if you mean plasticol inks you will need an ind degradent to clean them. Mineral spirits will work but a true industry ink degradent is the best.
after you clean the ink and remove the stencil make sure you degrease the screen.


----------



## STURspoon (May 8, 2006)

*Re: F*** Plasti's*

well the reason im askin is becuase i want to keep this screen i fixin to make..... so after one time i use it i have to get rid of the >>> or i can leave the ink on there and just keep printing and printing


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: F*** Plasti's*

Plasticol ink needs to reach 310-320 degrees for a couple of seconds. Unless your shop is that hot you can keep the ink in the screen for quite some time. I would highly reccomend getting some press wipe and clearing out the image area when your not printing if the screen is to be left sitting for number of days. leaving the ink in the screens for long periods of tiem will cause the mesh to get a haze and can be a pain later down the road when burning new jobs.
But in short, YES you can just leave the ink in the screens as long as it is regular plasticol ink.


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Also, you can scrape off the blobs of ink and put back in the jar to use again, then clean out the remaining ink with mineral spirits or some sort of screen opener (comes in aerosol can). Either one of these product will take the ink off without harming the emulsion.

You can get screen opener from most screen printing supply companies. Mineral spirits you can get from any hardware/home repair store for paint remover.

From my local supply co. catalog. . .

Screen Opener Aerosol 
Fast acting and easy to use product designed to open dried up areas on
screens, works well on all types of screenprinting inks and leaves no
film. 
16oz can $ 4.22 ea, 
or
$ 2.91 ea. in case of 12


----------



## sajwal (Aug 16, 2006)

The best procedure i use to clean the screens and reuse them is:

1. After the printing is done, Remove all access ink from the screen immediately after the printing is done with the help of ink removing spoon.

2. Wet a cloth with any mineral spirit ..(Cold Thinner) .... and simply wipe the screen with it to make clear

3. Check for any subsided ink on the printed area by watching through the light and remove it with the cloth.

4. Take a dry cloth to wipe the screen again

5. rinse the screen again with mineral spirt till you see the screen is clear now

6. Take a brown paper and rub the paper from both the sides of the screen gently to absorb the excess mineral spirit

7. Keep the screen in some dry place.

Note : when you reuse the screen. Rinse the screen with mineral spirit again before applying the ink...It helps to restore the quality of printing.

*DO NOT USE WATER AT ALL FOR PLASTISOLS.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2006)

If you use mineral spirits you stand the chance of locking the emulsion in the mesh of the screen. After that, it is really hard to reclaim the screen. Get some of the citrus based ink degeradients and screen washes (Franmar has a whole series of soy based products that work well) and stay away from the petroleum distillates which are considered "HOT" solvents. Mineral spirits, on top of all that is not good for your health.
Al L


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have never had a problem with the mineral spirits "locking the emulsion in the mesh". But it is possible I guess. 

The Franmar products are good products, but mineral spirits is a much less expensive cleaner (unless it reacts with your emulsion, as mentioned above - has never, ever been a problem for me though).

And you just wear gloves and clean your screens outside or with a fan blowing air out a window - to pull the fumes away.


----------



## tommcm1200! (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice everyone!!!! I am now going to give plastisol a go.....wish me luck


----------

